# Bijbelstudie



## eno2

Bijbelstudie is geen lemma in Van Dale. Het staat onder het lemma "studie" bij een reeks samenstellingen. Dat is ongelukkig. 
In het Engels hebben ze er zelfs een  disambiguation voor: Bible study & Biblical study. Het tweede is puur wetenschappelijk.


----------



## Peterdg

"Bijbelstudie" staat wel in mijn van Dale.

Het staat ook in het groene boekje.


----------



## eno2

Verschijnt niet in Online VD. < Ik ga de vraag stellen aan helpdesk
Wat is jouw definitie?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Het staat onder het lemma "studie" bij een reeks samenstellingen. Dat is ongelukkig.


Waarom is dat ongelukkig? Het is wat lexicografen een doorzichtige samenstelling noemen.


----------



## bibibiben

Biblical studies = Bijbelwetenschap(pen).


----------



## eno2

De commentaar van Van Dale:


> Het woord ’Bijbelstudie’ (we schrijven het met een hoofdletter) is een voorbeeld van een doorzichtige samenstelling. Als je de betekenis van de grondwoorden kent (Bijbel en studie), dan weet je ook wat het geheel betekent.
> 
> Dergelijke samenstellingen worden niet allemaal als zelfstandig trefwoord opgenomen in de Dikke Van Dale, omdat het boek dan te dik en daarmee te duur zou worden. Wel worden ze vaak genoemd bij een van de grondwoorden.



Clutter, dus. Ik vind de samenstelling niet zo doorzichtig, aangezien ze meervoudige betekenissen heeft. Bible study & Biblical study. Hetzelfde woord wordt dan ook gebruikt in o.a. social media discussies over de bijbel in deze twee betekenissen.

Loodglazuuraardewerk is dan weer geen clutter.

Gezien de enorme capaciteit van het Nederlands tot het vormen van (de meest onwaarschijnlijke) samenstellingen, moet er potentieel inderdaad enorm veel te vermijden clutter bestaan. Maar bijbelstudie behoort daar naar mijn gevoel niet toe.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Biblical studies = Bijbelwetenschap(pen).



Bijbelwetenschappers verwerpen Theologische bible study, terwijl dat toch ook wetenschappelijk is. Theologie poneert  het geloof in God niet eens meer.


----------

